

Google throwing errors on Nexus One order already? - johng
http://www.nexusoneforum.net/forum/nexus-one-general-discussion/218-unable-place-order.html
Slight overload... seems they go through eventually after trying a couple times.
======
johng
Techcrunch looks down too... and Twitter's been intermittent all day. Nexus
One overloading the interwebs.

